# iPhone 4 Pre-Order Canada



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

When do you think the pre-orders for Canada will start or even a date that will tell us when in July will we be seeing the new iphone?


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

Personally I've been guessing that they'll talk about the July countries after tomorrow's launch happens. Until then, their main priority is focusing on a great launch and then look to the next countries in line and doing the same for them.

Just my $0.02. That could be completely off.
All of this said, did they offer a preorder for the 3GS?


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

nope, no pre-order you had to do it the old fashion way. Stand in a line and wait your turn. Im so jealous of all those videos appearing on youtube of the unboxing and the 720hd camera looks so nice. I want one :-(


----------



## jagga (Jul 23, 2005)

daniels said:


> nope, no pre-order you had to do it the old fashion way. Stand in a line and wait your turn. Im so jealous of all those videos appearing on youtube of the unboxing and the 720hd camera looks so nice. I want one :-(


If I recall, Rogers had pre-orders done online just after email sign-up notifications where sent out. Those suckers didn't get their 3gs' before retail purchases.

I'm personally eyeing Toronto Eaton Centre, Yorkdale Mall, Fairview, and Square One as my 32GB purchase. Getting the 16GB is not worth it ... almost a smack in the face with all the hardware improvements. YES when 64/128GB upgrade debuts I'll upgrade too. 

I'm STILL upset the same retail price with no GB double increment, that was just Apple protecting iPad pricing and being RUDE at the same time.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

i agree, i was also wanting a 64GB iphone 4 but 32 is the highest. They should've thought of HD movies. they are about 6GB each and only 5 of them can be stored on each time well what if you go on a road trip and don't have a computer to bring along with you to sync other movies? I hope fido will have a pre order i'd hate to stand in line and end up not getting one or if they don't ship any into my city.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

daniels said:


> i agree, i was also wanting a 64GB iphone 4 but 32 is the highest. They should've thought of HD movies. they are about 6GB each and only 5 of them can be stored on each time well what if you go on a road trip and don't have a computer to bring along with you to sync other movies? I hope fido will have a pre order i'd hate to stand in line and end up not getting one or if they don't ship any into my city.


What do you mean HD movies are 6GB each? Each what? What's the length of those 6GB movies?

My camera records 720p movies, and an 8GB SD card can store quite a bit of video. I'm sure the 32GB iPhone is capable of storing an adequate amount of video.

Btw, the iPhone 4 is freakin SWEET! My mom just got one (and the universe is now officially out of balance), so I was playing with it today. The screen is quite exceptional, and the form factor is just as nice as I was expecting. Much, much better than the 3G(S).

Was a little disappointed to see iMovie wasn't included with it. I was under the impression it was an included app. I know $5 isn't that big a deal, but it would have been nice of them to include it.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Maybe they're waiting to see how depleted their supply becomes as a result of current launches. Then they'll announce a release date here based on how long it will take to replenish that supply.


----------



## Skinner (Jul 17, 2008)

Not sure where all this worry about HD movies and iPhone 4 capacity is coming from. My video camera records 1080p AVCHD on a 8gb card and I can get loads of footage on it. No worries! There's plenty of capacity for 720p HD movies on the iPhone 4. I realize that cameras don't have apps, music, books, etc., but I still think the concern is overblown IMHO.

Of course it will be many weeks before we Canadians can determine this for ourselves first hand. :-( 

Cheers!
K


----------



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

In my experience with downloading HD movies from iTunes the average is about 3GB of space.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Well I went to Rogers website and they have an iPhone 4 ad and a link to register to be notifed when its available. I did that and do you know where the email I got back came from.

[email protected], hmmm. Maybe I just preordered the iPhone 4, lol.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

sorry i meant blu-ray not HD. I have blu ray movies which i encoded into mp4 so they could be synced onto the iphone so each of the movies are about 6GB and i've got about 9 movies here.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

daniels said:


> sorry i meant blu-ray not HD. I have blu ray movies which i encoded into mp4 so they could be synced onto the iphone so each of the movies are about 6GB and i've got about 9 movies here.


ah ok, yeah that makes more sense. well, i hear ya more storage would be good but honestly how many movies do you really want to watch on an iPhone? isn't an iPad better suited for that (aside from the 4:3 ratio)?

what resolution are they set to once you've compressed them? i'm surprised they're still 6GB, unless you've kept them full HD.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

yea i've kept them full hd because i sometimes like to watch them on the big screen and have to keep it HD so i don't see the pixels.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Anyone else get that email from Rogers stating they have no clue when any pricing or availability will be announced?


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

Heh, yeah see the 10 new threads.


----------



## MattOnDemand (Nov 5, 2008)

Rounder said:


> Anyone else get that email from Rogers stating they have no clue when any pricing or availability will be announced?


They're trying to decide how to gouge their current customers. I wonder if Rogers/Bell/Telus/Fido are going to get unlocked iPhones as well... probably not eh?


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

no unlocked iphones for contracts because they want you to be tied up with them.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

heh I registered for email notification with Bell, Rogers, and apple. and I'm ready to pounce!


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

i did that too even thought im getting it from fido.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

if you look at the apple.com website the iphone 4 is not avilable till 3 weeks now, second shipments to the U.S is on 2nd July then 14th and then im guessing 3 weeks into july on the 18th. are they making iphone more slower or are they holding back the rest of the people so the other countries can also have the iphone 4?


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

damn will Canadians even get a chance to pre-order? i dont want to line up next friday


----------



## MattOnDemand (Nov 5, 2008)

Doesn't look like it


----------



## edokid (May 6, 2010)

Does anyone know from experience what the results of the line usually are? Like can you get to the store when it opens or do you really need to go hours before? Do they usually have enough in stock to cover the first day or is it like madness lol


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

so far i know that everyone will have a limited quantity to sell maybe 6 units per store.


----------



## edokid (May 6, 2010)

6 per store?? I mean like Apple STore not a carrier store... I want the unlocked one. I bought the 3GS from Telus the day it was released, was the first person at the store in the beaches. There was no line or anything took me 5 mins, but I want the unlocked one..


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

There are not that many Apple stores in Canada.
I will buy everyone on ehMac an iPhone 4 32GB if the Apple stores have only 6 per store on launch day.


----------



## edokid (May 6, 2010)

There's no way they'll have only 6 per apple store. That wasn't my question anyway, I'm talking about on previous launches like iPad or even iPhone 4 in the states, if you go early and do line up do they generally have enough to cover the line or doy ou pretty much need to be there 5 hours before it opens or good luck lol.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

daniels said:


> so far i know that everyone will have a limited quantity to sell maybe 6 units per store.


Are you talking out of your ass? Or do you have substantive contacts within Apple Canada in Markham.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

gmark2000 said:


> Are you talking out of your ass? Or do you have substantive contacts within Apple Canada in Markham.


I know about fido, should've added that i don't know about others. But i only know that fido will be getting 6-10 per store.


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

daniels said:


> I know about fido, should've added that i don't know about others. But i only know that fido will be getting 6-10 per store.


And i believe your "source" is inaccurate.


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

I also have a hard time believing stores will be getting 6


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

i don't, why do you think the free case offer ends in september? why are the U.S iphone 4's going to be shipped in 3 weeks its been like that since 4 weeks now. Apple will just release a few in Canada to shut people up from complaining that the iphone 4's were delayed like the ipads. But thats my guess i could be completely wrong.


----------



## MattOnDemand (Nov 5, 2008)

lol I love how Rogers and Apple still say "Coming soon."


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Most Rogers/Fido stores only got like 10-15 units MAX for the 3GS launch. Some places like Rogers Video outlets, etc.... got like 3-5 of each SKU (16GB/32GB - Black/White). I have no reason to believe it'll be any different for the iPhone 4, especially considering they can't keep them in stock in the US already.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

Guys, are we talking corporate stores, or dealers that sell phones for multiple carriers? I think that will make a difference.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

jakey said:


> Guys, are we talking corporate stores, or dealers that sell phones for multiple carriers? I think that will make a difference.


The bigger and more corporate the stores are, the more phones they'll get of course. Wireless Wave - may only get a few, you're right.

But even corporate stores don't always get a lot. The Fido store in First Canadian Place in TO only for like 9 3GS's on launch day. The Rogers Video at Front/Jarvis in TO got about the same.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

daniels said:


> i don't, why do you think the free case offer ends in september?


To create a sense of urgency so everyone who needs a case will order one. Then they can gage just how many people need a case. If there's no deadline, people will put it off and Apple has no idea how big a demand there is for a case.

I'll bet the case offer is extended after September, or every iPhone will come with a free bumper.


----------



## janice (Jul 16, 2005)

I just googled iphone 4 canada and the search came up with this 

iPhone - Where to Buy - Apple Canada
The Apple Retail Store is the best place to buy iPhone. Reserve your iPhone online now, then pick it up at your nearest Apple Retail Store, where you'll get ...
iPhone - Where to Buy - Apple Canada - Cached - Similar

iPhone - Where to Buy - Apple Canada

But when you go through the link and pick your apple store then your product - iphone shows as unavailable.


----------



## Meiso (Jul 27, 2010)

janice said:


> I just googled iphone 4 canada and the search came up with this
> 
> iPhone - Where to Buy - Apple Canada
> The Apple Retail Store is the best place to buy iPhone. Reserve your iPhone online now, then pick it up at your nearest Apple Retail Store, where you'll get ...
> ...


It's been like that for a while now. You can't pre-order the iPhone 4 in Canada. I think we've all come to the conclusion that it'll only be available to order online starting on the morning of the 30th.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I've been told that two Rogers Stores here in the city will only get 3 32gig iPhone4's per store so assuming they get equal or slightly more 16 gig models the 6-10 per store doesn't seem unreasonable.


----------



## haber (Sep 29, 2009)

daniels said:


> i don't, why do you think the free case offer ends in september?


I figured the free case offer ending September 30th meant they were going to fix the reception problem by that point.

I'd wait until October except the as yet theoretical 6GB plans are also ending September 30th. Coincidence...or not?


----------

